# best type of mosquito control



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello everyone?

What is the best type of mosquito control for around the house and yard?

Fogger with insecticide?

Mosquito Magnet?

Pull behind lawn tractor sprayer with insecticide (Tempo)?

Mosquitos have gotten out of control here in Devils Lake and I am looking to buy something to take care of them SOB's. Was leaning towards the fogger. Does anyone have experience with these things or is there something that works better?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Go to the hardware store and buy a bottle of malathion concentrate for $8.00. One bottle will make 50+ gallons. You spray all the brushy spots once a weekand it will help considerably.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a propane fogger that works great but you need to do it on a windless evening......Not always windless when you want to do it. Th other products I have found to work well are the ones that hook up to the garden hose and you spray on the lawn. You also, as S & A said spray the trees and bushes or it won't help. Good Luck.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

A big *** bonfire always works for me. :wink: Those foggers work pretty well. I've always thought citronella was just a weak marketing tool to sell more candles that don't do anything besides be a candle.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I would say that TEMPO is hard to beat. It is spendy, around $60 for a bottle, but lasts a couple years. You mix it in a sprayer and spray. I usually spray it, wait 7 days and spray again, then only have to spray it 2 times the rest of ther summer. Kills EVERYTHING. Luveyes


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Where do you have to go to buy Tempo? I have been using Malathion which works nicely, but I have heard about Tempo before...I have just never seen it in any stores.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

djleye:

How often do you fog? Is there an insecticide that gets sprayed with the fogger?

Tempo is expensive, but everyone tells me it works pretty well as long as you don't get a big downpour of rain, then you need to spray again.

I live next to the lake and have woods right out my backdoor, so I pretty much picked the worst place to have mosquitos, but I want to enjoy the backyard and it is fast becoming a hard thing to do without dowsing yourself with spray.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

drjongy,

You must be a licensed chemical dealer in order to sell tempo over the counter. You can find it at Elevators, Cenex Coops, or any other chemical dealer. Anyone can buy it and works great for all insects including ants, spiders, etc...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Tempo does provide good control of mosquitoes and other insects, but it is relatively toxic to some aquatic species. In fact, the agricultural formulations of cyfluthrin (the active ingredient in Tempo) are Restricted Use Pesticides for this very reason. Therefore, you should read and follow the pesticide label to make sure that use doesn't cause unanticipated consequences.

The most common insecticide for killing adult mosquitoes over or near water is malathion. It also works well.

There are also products intended for use against mosquitoe larvae. These work really well if you have ponds or other areas of standing water. There are formulations of methoprene that are made as discs that you can simply toss into a pond or pool. However, don't do this on a lake or other form of public water without first checking with the proper authorities.

There are also lots of non-chemical strategies that can be used, including keeping the grass short, eliminating standing water, and wearing long-sleeved shirts.

Here is a good reference from NDSU Extension with more information: http://www.ext.nodak.edu/extpubs/plantsci/pests/e472w.htm


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

drjongy

Here in Fargo FleetFarm has Tempo, so for Grand Forks maybe try Home of Econemy.....


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

$40 a bottle for Tempo at TSC in Devils Lake. One bottle mixes with 30 gallons of water. Or you can mix one or more gallons at a time. There is a measuring device on the side of the bottle---8 ml to each gallon of water.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The fogger need sto be done a few hours before you want to be outside. That is why it isn't always convenient. But I believe it does a better job of getting rid of the pests than the liquid you attatch to your hose. You need it to be calm outside and when does the wind ever quit when you want it too. The other spray does a better job as far as lasting longer but not as effective as the fogger.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks, BenelliBlaster, I'll have to give this a try when my malathion supply runs out. I think the malathion works really well, but I hate the smell it leaves behind for a day or two. Does the Tempo have a strong odor as well?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I use tempo around here a lot and the odor is minimal compared to malathion. 
Also I found that tempo seems to kill skeeters and spiders almost instantly.15 minutes after spraying you can enjoy the yard.I also have used the type you hook to a hose that works very good too.

Tempo I believe is safe even for kitchens and institutional use.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There a generic Brand of Tempo that is much cheaper than the brand name----------But I think L2H should go with bats. :wink:


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Skeeters? At least around in our area-1) keep the grass cut and have no tall standing weeds. They can hold alot of water at the base of plants at ground level.2)Check all containers outside that may hold water.-even boat covers.3)avoid being outside at peak feeding times like at dusk.4)apply repellant if you have to stay outside DEET-. We had 4-people die last year from west nile in our parish alone--It's a real thing--no news hype or media sensationalism.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Dick! 

We do have lots of bats in the area and I do plan to add more bat houses up in the trees behind the yard (only got two up thus far).

My problem is, I live right off of Creel Bay on Dev Lake. My yard is about an arce and it borders a piece of property (not owned by me) that is all trees and long grass.

Trust me, you don't even go out and do a morning run without putting Off on.

DL has received so much rain and there is just standing water everywhere around here. Skeeters are very bad right now.

Based on what people are saying, I think I will probably invest in a fogger for evenings when we plan to entertain people and purchase Tempo for the lawn........AND add more bat houses.


----------

